# looking for info on hgh



## jyoung8j (Mar 2, 2013)

Ive struck a interest in trying hgh.. I was wondering what is amount of time on. How much.. how long does a kit last. I see guys run it while on aas is this correct.. any info is appreciated. .


----------



## coltmc4545 (Mar 2, 2013)

GH benefits take awhile to be seen. I'd say minimum 6 months and that's bare minimum to run. You should shoot more for a year though. Dosage depends on your goals. Fat loss will take a much lower dosage then for muscle building. And yes, GH and AAS have great synergy. If you're going for building muscle I wouldn't do any less then 4iu's a day but more like 6 and go as high as you can with putting up with the sides. There's several different protocols to run. 5 on 2 off seems to be the norm though.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 2, 2013)

How many kits would u need to run for 6mths? Prob run for more muscle then fat loss.. running the 5-2 split..thx


----------



## Helios (Mar 2, 2013)

1 kit per month for anti aging (3iu)
1.5 kits per month for fat loss (5iu)
2 kits per month for some muscle changes (6iu)
2.5-3 kits per month for those looking for pro card (10iu)


----------



## g0re (Mar 2, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> How many kits would u need to run for 6mths? Prob run for more muscle then fat loss.. running the 5-2 split..thx



Well if u run 5iu a day during the week, that's 25iu total per week, or 100iu every month.


----------



## Azog (Mar 2, 2013)

Screw 5 on 2 off. Run it 7 days. Run as much as you can afford, which will of course dictate how long a kit lasts. I wouldnt think of it as a cycle either, more like a lifestyle choice. I dont ever plan to come off as long as I have a source\funds.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 2, 2013)

Helios said:


> 1 kit per month for anti aging (3iu)
> 1.5 kits per month for fat loss (5iu)
> 2 kits per month for some muscle changes (6iu)
> 2.5-3 kits per month for those looking for pro card (10iu)



Depends on the GH, if it's Pharm Grade you need much less then it comes down to what Generic you are running because they all don't equal each other.


----------



## Lendo (Mar 2, 2013)

Azog said:


> Screw 5 on 2 off. Run it 7 days. Run as much as you can afford, which will of course dictate how long a kit lasts. I wouldnt think of it as a cycle either, more like a lifestyle choice. I dont ever plan to come off as long as I have a source\funds.



I normally hate when people do this (meaning just copy a response and say "this"), but *THIS*

Run it as long as you can...from my research, it takes at least a few months (maybe 6+?) to really see results...


----------



## pirovoliko (Mar 2, 2013)

How old are you?


----------



## SuperBane (Mar 2, 2013)

SFGiants said:


> Depends on the GH, if it's Pharm Grade you need much less then it comes down to what Generic you are running because they all don't equal each other.



THIS! & What about overdosed kits such as RIPS?


----------



## PFM (Mar 2, 2013)

Also depends on the individual. I got numb hands anything over 1.2ius, just lucky I get the same results as guys that use 4 +. You are going to have to see for yourself how you tolerate HGH.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 2, 2013)

Im 33.. just have read some on it and struck a interest.. still would like to accomplish a little more before I do this..


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 2, 2013)

Rips kits are same thing correct? It wouldnt b pharm grade b a well know source tho..


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 2, 2013)

Sounds like a pain in the dick to mix up.. lol


----------



## Hollywood72 (Mar 2, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Sounds like a pain in the dick to mix up.. lol



It's probably the easiest thing in the world to mix. Just add water, sterile water, add slow, gently swirl. It dissolves very quickly.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 2, 2013)

I've been running from May 2012 to present. If your after muscle mass save your fucking money. I've run as high as 8iu and am currently at 6iu (Rips). The amount of "new muscle" that i can directly associate with the GH is almost nothing. I don't disagree that it is capable of elevating IGF1. I will go on record saying the cost vs return makes it a poor choice for "new muscle". It is wonderful for fat lose, especially the deep midsection fat that is accumulated over the years and is very difficult to lose.

At 33 if you want to add new muscle invest in Tren and food.

I am basing the comments on my own experience.


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 2, 2013)

jyoung8j said:


> Rips kits are same thing correct? It wouldnt b pharm grade b a well know source tho..



You better talk to a real good source when your buying this stuff as I have seen people claim the sun and God but push come to shove and their product fails they pack up and leave to hit a different board.

I will be testing Kefei's soon and they are cheaper then Rip's plus made in a certified factory in China there is only 5 factories certified.

I will post up results when I test them and the reason for me looking into these is Rip's seem to make a lot of people carry more water then another GH and is why Hygetropin is a lot of peoples go to gh. I have already posted a test on Hygetropin but they cost a lot more the Kefei's and a little more then Rip's.

What I am getting at is don't get smoke blown up your ass because IMO 98% of sources out there are full of shit and will say anything to get sales having a following of idiot people preaching them on.

Be smart bro I'm tired of watching you bro get burned.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 3, 2013)

Yea my next run was going to b tren then was going to run hgh after tht with test deca prob next winter.. sfg where can I find info on kefeis?


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 3, 2013)

http://www.kefeibiotech.com/kefei/


----------



## SFGiants (Mar 3, 2013)

Kefei's are not easy to get I only know 1 distributor given access to them and he just got it not long ago but they have been around for years with a great rep.


----------



## jyoung8j (Mar 3, 2013)

Cool ill check it out thx


----------



## Deltime (Jun 11, 2013)

Yes, very easy to mix. This is coming from a newbie....been on the GH for a week. NOOOOO PROBLEM!


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 12, 2013)

@ 33, you will get fatloss, anti aging.  Unless your doing 8-10 IU ED  

try go get one kit and see how you like it.  Start at 3iu 5 on, 2 off.  I know one kit will not show you the full effects but it will give you a taste of things.


----------



## jyoung8j (Jun 13, 2013)

I've researched gh for awhile now and I'm going to do it just waiting to get leaner and cash to get 6 months worth.. plan on running 4 in beginning then go from there..


----------



## Deltime (Jun 23, 2013)

Easy as pie to mix. Beginner here and learned from a friend how to do it in ten minutes. "Don't cheat yourself, treat yourself." Go get some GH.


----------

